# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Люди ищут смысл в других

## Простоя

И это печально. 
Мне недавно психотерапевт сказал, что у меня когда-то будут свои дети. Меня это поразило! Какте дети у больной? Моя болезнь передается генетически!!!! АллЁ, док! Какие дети могут быть у меня?

Дока можно понять. Как почти все психотерапевты, он придерживается взглядов, что ситуацию можно менять, меняя настройки в голове. А медицинская и генетическая модель псих. болезней ему не нравится. 

Но уже доказано, что вероятность наследственной передачи шизофрении, депрессии и хронической тревоги очень высоки. 

Зачем себя обманывать, что когда-то кто-то искренне полюбит тебя слабым? НЕТ. Это не в природе людей. И нечего надеяться и потакать собственной слабости. 

Работать надо над собой. Становиться таким человеком, который пользу приносит, а не ждет от откружающих благ. 


Что-то этот док стал  меня напрягать последнее время. Говорит больше 50% времени! Не слушает. А еще и такой абсурд говорит про детей.

----------


## Traumerei

> ...ещё сегодня доктор говорил мне, что ты скоро выздоровеешь… позволь, как же это он сказал?.. что у тебя десять шансов против одного. А ведь это не меньше, чем у каждого из нас здесь в Нью-Йорке, когда едешь в трамвае или идёшь мимо нового дома. (О. Генри, "Последний лист")


 Изучила в интернете повторно вопрос о передаче шизофрении генетическим путём. 
Наиболее адекватной и обоснованной статьёй показалась вот эта - http://www.abc-gid.ru/articles/show/1327

О вероятности передачи депрессии от родителей к детям слышу и вовсе впервые. Может, речь не о депрессии, а о виде темперамента, склонного к её проявлению ? Существует "слабый" тип нервной системы, который описывается меланхолией ("чёрной желчью"), известной ещё со времён Гиппократа. Исследования Павлова подтвердили наличие генотипической составляющей. Однако отнюдь не это является определяющим фактором. 

Снова касательно шизофрении (которая наиболее внушает доверия в вопросах о наследственности) картина более, чем необычайная. Помнится мне эксперимент, что имел место быть в Германии времён правления Третьего Рейха. Как известно, помимо антисемитской политики, дела Гитлера касались и заботы о "здоровой нации", которая подразумевала уничтожение психически больных.  В результате фактически всё "население" психиатрических лечебниц было искоренено. Однако ко времени неонацизма (50-е года) популяция их возросла до былого уровня - парадокс, однако... 

Понятие о "нормальности" всегда будет оставаться крайне зыбким.

Не подумайте, будто я тут бунтующий сторонник размножения, просто - для самой это нерешенный/сложный вопрос. Хотелось бы подойти к нему со здравыми рассуждениями. Всё решает ведь лишь авторитетность (для нас лично) говорящего... 

По мне так детей стоит заводить только тогда, когда способен не то, что найти в другом "смысл", но считать этот "смысл" в миллион раз важнее своего собственного.




> Работать надо над собой. Становиться таким человеком, который пользу приносит, а не ждет от окружающих благ.


 А вот это замечательное решение ! Полагаю, стоит начать с того самого пресловутого "дока"  :Smile:  Всё ж видимо, не в себе человек - Вы хоть пожалейте его что ли  :Smile:  ( Помнится, большинство людей идут в психологи дабы в себе разобраться, так что, кто кому более способен помочь - спорный вопрос...)

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> Моя болезнь передается генетически!


 Если даже и так - есть шанс. Есть гены доминантные и рецессивные. Риск высок, но может папашины гены окажутся сильнее? Да вот и первый комментатор нашёл материал, что Ваши страхи ложны. Я вообще вижу идеальный смысл данного сайта - в том, что мы как никто другой можем понять и помочь друг-другу! Даже с самым родным человеком ты не станешь говорить о том, что хочешь исчезнуть. А вот человеку, переживающему ту-же пустоту легче открыться.


> Становиться таким человеком, который пользу приносит, а не ждет от откружающих благ.


 То есть нужно становиться полностью автономным андройдом? От нас ничего особенного не требуется - да, рутина: убрать, помыть, приготовить... Так даже в интернатах менее больные за более больными ухаживают! Пофиг на всех остальных - что они там думают!!! Решитесь на ребёнка - значит решитесь отдать часть себя, Ваше существование не пройдёт даром.

----------


## Простоя

> То есть нужно становиться полностью автономным андройдом?


 Нет, в иделе надо научиться не зависеть от других морально, но жить в обществе и творить. Речь идет о патологической зависимости. Все остальное якобы ок  :Smile:  если верить психологам.

----------


## zmejka

Простоя, что касается детей - мне мой врач тоже говорил недавно - "выходите замуж" Я ему говорю "ну да, и ребенка родить" Он - "да, а почему нет?"  Я ему - "ну да, больного"  он уже ничего не ответил... еще хотелось сказать ему, что ну да, нарожать больных детей, а то в детском отделении психушки врачам уже лечить некого  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   но промолчала...

----------


## zmejka

Что касается передачи болезней - помню, на ныне покойных Страницах обсуждалось это... так что выяснилось? Если у одного из родителей шиза, шанс, что и ребенок заболеет - 10 %. Если же она у обеих родителей - шанс уже 40 %. Ну и некоторые говорили, что мол шанс же не 100 % , поэтому родители будущие сами должны решать. Очень понравился тогда ответ Крэша, типа да, больному ребенку будет офигенно легче от того, что у него шанс заболеть был не 100, а только 40 %   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Гражданин

А дети могут быть, это "операция" легко осуществима теоретически и практически :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Игорёк

Тут все просто. Если ты сама сможешь быть счастлива, то и у ребенка твоего будет такойже шанс на счастье, независимо от генетики и всего остального.

----------


## zmejka

http://yourmood.ru/photo_anekdot/1352396617227.jpg
 это типа вот так? )

----------


## Простоя

*zmejka*, вроде того  :Smile:

----------


## Yrok25

В нормальных условиях ребенку передаются лучшие гены , от обоих родителей , а не худшие .

 Но сидеть ныть и жалеть себя до конца жизни - тоже вариант , еще модно придумывать себе несуществующие болячки (помогает скоротать время)

----------


## Traumerei

> В нормальных условиях ребенку передаются лучшие гены , от обоих родителей , а не худшие .


 Скажите на милость, как это на клеточном уровне определяется, какие гены лучшие ? Ни у яйцеклетки, ни у сперматозоидов нет головного мозга... И что значит н.у. в данном случае ? 

На мой взгляд здесь допущена ошибка... насколько известно от достоверных источников, ситуация такова - от отца передаются гены, которые наиболее сильно отличаются от материнских, только и всего. Благодаря такому способу происходит противостояние возможностям беспрестанной мутации у бесполых. А понятия "лучшие"/"худшие" - это не биологично...

----------


## Простоя

> В нормальных условиях ребенку передаются лучшие гены , от обоих родителей , а не худшие .


 Тогда почему столько народа с ген. заболеваниями? Все лучшие гены получили?

----------


## Игорёк

> В нормальных условиях ребенку передаются лучшие гены , от обоих родителей , а не худшие .
> 
>  Но сидеть ныть и жалеть себя до конца жизни - тоже вариант , еще модно придумывать себе несуществующие болячки (помогает скоротать время)


 У обладателей плохох ген нету этих самых "лучших условий", поэтому ровным счетом ничего не изменится от того верно это мнение или нет.

----------


## rage

По генетике передается лишь предрасположенность, но никак не болезнь. На развитие предрасположенности влияет окружающая среда.

----------


## _lamer

> В нормальных условиях ребенку передаются лучшие гены , от обоих родителей , а не худшие .


   Очередной говновброс, классика. Гены. Гена из соседнего подъезда (муж в Тверь, жена в дверь). 



> Тогда почему столько народа с ген. заболеваниями? Все лучшие гены получили?


   Что за тупость. Я много видел разных людей. Родители уродов, фобов, суицидников точно такие же как и родители обычного быдла, пробивного молодняка. Дело именно в тех, кто рождается. Им не хватает животного начала, грубой земной энергии. Сами ломайте мозг почему и для чего это надо. Суть в том, что в одной и той же нашей быдло-среде одни дети нечувствительны ко всяческой хрени, а другие изначально почему-то рождаются очень чувствительными и этой чувствительностью навлекают на себя туеву хучу бед, потому что на их слабость реагируют инстинктивно. Обычных детей или так не гнобят как фобов, или гнобят раз в 10 хуже и при этом тот, кого били, мутузили и гоняли всё детство, вырастают нефобами, потому что у них грубая организация психики. Кончайте бред городить теоретический.

----------


## neji



----------


## _lamer

neji, респект! выразил то, что чему я посвятил две диссертации.

----------


## Attacka

> И это печально. 
> Мне недавно психотерапевт сказал, что у меня когда-то будут свои дети. Меня это поразило! Какте дети у больной? Моя болезнь передается генетически!!!! АллЁ, док! Какие дети могут быть у меня?
> 
> Дока можно понять. Как почти все психотерапевты, он придерживается взглядов, что ситуацию можно менять, меняя настройки в голове. А медицинская и генетическая модель псих. болезней ему не нравится. 
> 
> Но уже доказано, что вероятность наследственной передачи шизофрении, депрессии и хронической тревоги очень высоки. 
> 
> Зачем себя обманывать, что когда-то кто-то искренне полюбит тебя слабым? НЕТ. Это не в природе людей. И нечего надеяться и потакать собственной слабости. 
> 
> ...


 Классная тема! А как вы любовь понимаете?
Влюбиться то как раз могут.  Говорят, самые яркие и крепкие (но, отнюдь, не самые счастливые)- это как раз такие отношения, где каждый из партеров по своему сломан.

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> Тогда почему столько народа с ген. заболеваниями? Все лучшие гены получили?


 Не знаю... Всё в нашей жизни - относительно. Наверняка, всё-таки у Вас есть шансик родить здорового ребёнка! Вроде и хочется сказать, что Вам лучше чем мне! Судите сами - мне 30, всё дальше теряю форму. Молодым я никого не привлекал, а уж теперь... Здоровый! а своих детей нет, и с моими "успехами" с женской половиной - видимо не будет! (((

----------


## Простоя

> А как вы любовь понимаете?
> Говорят, самые яркие и крепкие (но, отнюдь, не самые счастливые)- это как раз такие отношения, где каждый из партеров по своему сломан.


 Я для себя еще не открыла, что такое любовь. Я так понимаю, что мы говорим о любви романтической? Думаю, она включает в себя общечеловеческие ценности. Современная мейнстрим культура о такой любви мало чего говорит. А опыта у меня такого не было. Еще... (последняя капля оптимизма). 
Кроме внешних привлекающих моментов (физическое влечение, сходство характеров, общие цели), любовь еще живет ... Любовью ))) 
Мне бы хотелось, чтобы меня не бросали из-за обострения моей болезни... Но, наверно, надо учиться сначала самой себя не бросать в трудные минуты (почти все время), искать выход, творчески подходить к лимонам, которыми бомбардирует нас жизнь. 
Ждать этого от другого человека, не разобравшись с собой, было бы не правильно (это не работает в реале).

Насчет сломанных людей. Такие пары могут быть, но не во всех случаях. Если такая пара есть, то там явно работает какой-то моторчик. "Сломанность" сама по себе моторчиком быть не может в принципе. Там есть что-то еще.
А ты как понимаешь любовь? 





> Судите сами - мне 30, всё дальше теряю форму. Молодым я никого не привлекал, а уж теперь... Здоровый! а своих детей нет, и с моими "успехами" с женской половиной - видимо не будет! (((


 А что ты пробовал, чтобы привлекать больше девушек? Насколько велика проблема?

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> А что ты пробовал, чтобы привлекать больше девушек? Насколько велика проблема?


 "Привлечь больше" - никогда не старался, всегда мечтал об одной-единственной. Стал писать туристические рассказы, снимать видео - исключительно ради того, чтобы заинтересовать кого-нибудь из прекрасной половины человечества! Я много раз знакомился, близко общался, становился другом… но никогда больше. Все девушки, с которыми я знакомился, говорили о том - какой у них будет замечательный муж, состоятельный, сильный, заботливый, щедрый.... и как ей красавице будет с ним хорошо. В общем, я всегда меркнул на фоне таких мечтаний. Потом от тех-же девушек слышишь рассказы о разводах и расставаниях, о том что их использовали – с покалыванием в сердце думаешь: ну почему мне не дан шанс? Странная штука - жизнь: кого-то пишут что безмерно любят, их бросают, а они продолжают любить и прощать. Вот, скажу честно, для меня такая фанатичная любовь, верность до гроба - была-бы высшей удачей в жизни! Вдвоём всего проще добиться, чем одному.
Моя проблема, думаю - в том, что я сух... Многие женщины рассказывают о том, как их кавалеры не давали им передышки - встречали с работы, провожали на работу, сидели под дверью, возили, катали... Но это моя психология - я него постоянно заставлять себя делать то, что считаю неправильным! Я всегда ценил в себе то, что готов быть верным. Но, похоже, женщин больше интересуют безумства...

----------


## qwe

Мне кажется тут местами есть проблема цели и средства: пока хочешь встретить человека в качестве средства для чего-то - ничего ожидаемого не произойдет. Пока сам этот человек (его наличие) не выйдет на передний план, не зависимо от остальных запросов...
Пережить любовь можно и без брака, встретить человека, который тебя полюбит, можно так, что ты и не осознаешь этого или не придашь такого значения, чтобы с человеком сближаться, а тем более вместе провести жизнь.
И еще, получить спутника, очевидно, нужно мне такому, каким я сейчас являюсь. И идеальных людей действительно нет)) есть те, кто более-менее гармоничен друг другу

----------


## Attacka

> Мне кажется тут местами есть проблема цели и средства: пока хочешь встретить человека в качестве средства для чего-то - ничего ожидаемого не произойдет.


 Яро плюсую))))

----------


## Простоя

> Моя проблема, думаю - в том, что я сух... Многие женщины рассказывают о том, как их кавалеры не давали им передышки - встречали с работы, провожали на работу, сидели под дверью, возили, катали... Но это моя психология - я него постоянно заставлять себя делать то, что считаю неправильным! Я всегда ценил в себе то, что готов быть верным. Но, похоже, женщин больше интересуют безумства...


 Давайте не будем обобщать: "женщин больше интересуют...". Женщины бывают разные! 
Когда мы мыслим таким общими категориями, мы закрываем себе глаза на реальность и возможности (пусть и не частые, но все же!).

Я раньше тоже думала, что всем мужчин волнует только внешность, и больше 5 лет угробила на работу над внешностью. И чего? Да ничего! Болезнь-то осталась. А Обертка без здоровой живой души никому не нужна. Вернее... Не нужна для нормального человека, заинтересованного в настоящих отношениях.


Однако, существуют какие-то закономерности в отношениях людей. 
Если, например, человк слишком зажат и не может выражать чувства, с ним трудно общаться, какой бы красивый или успешныый он не был. 

Что если понять свой психотип, и уже оттакливаяся от своего природного характера, можно учиться строить отношения?

У вас уже есть талант писателя, любимое хобби, увлечения. Может вам только осталось научиться правильно общаться с женщинами, чтобы они видели в вас не просто друга, а мужчину?







> Мне кажется тут местами есть проблема цели и средства: пока хочешь встретить человека в качестве средства для чего-то - ничего ожидаемого не произойдет. 
> 
> И еще, получить спутника, очевидно, нужно мне такому, каким я сейчас являюсь. И идеальных людей действительно нет)) есть те, кто более-менее гармоничен друг другу


 Я давно уже не путаю цель и средство. Я давно знаю, что такую психанутую как я надо лечить, а не толкать в отношения. 
Лечение займет всю жизнь. Партнера у меня никогда не будет, потому что я в своей болезни не способна поддерживать нормальные, здоровые человеческие  отношения.  :Frown:  Вот и все.

А лишь бы какой парень (на одну ночь и прочий бред в стиле шалавы) мне НЕ нужен!

----------


## Гражданин

"Научиться не бросать самого/саму себя..." Отлично сказано.

----------


## Игорёк

> "Привлечь больше" - никогда не старался, всегда мечтал об одной-единственной. Стал писать туристические рассказы, снимать видео - исключительно ради того, чтобы заинтересовать кого-нибудь из прекрасной половины человечества! Я много раз знакомился, близко общался, становился другом… но никогда больше. Все девушки, с которыми я знакомился, говорили о том - какой у них будет замечательный муж, состоятельный, сильный, заботливый, щедрый.... и как ей красавице будет с ним хорошо. В общем, я всегда меркнул на фоне таких мечтаний. Потом от тех-же девушек слышишь рассказы о разводах и расставаниях, о том что их использовали – с покалыванием в сердце думаешь: ну почему мне не дан шанс? Странная штука - жизнь: кого-то пишут что безмерно любят, их бросают, а они продолжают любить и прощать. Вот, скажу честно, для меня такая фанатичная любовь, верность до гроба - была-бы высшей удачей в жизни! Вдвоём всего проще добиться, чем одному.
> Моя проблема, думаю - в том, что я сух... Многие женщины рассказывают о том, как их кавалеры не давали им передышки - встречали с работы, провожали на работу, сидели под дверью, возили, катали... Но это моя психология - я него постоянно заставлять себя делать то, что считаю неправильным! Я всегда ценил в себе то, что готов быть верным. Но, похоже, женщин больше интересуют безумства...


 Мазохизм какой-то. зачем ты общаешься с теми на фоне которых меркнешь ?

----------


## qwe

> Если, например, человек слишком зажат и не может выражать чувства, с ним трудно общаться, какой бы красивый или успешный он не был.


 Нет никаких таких особых трудностей, пока человек дела не валит, от которых ты зависишь). 
Хотя, вот этот ракурс, наверное характерен для "общения между подругами" когда оно начинает происходить традиционно, регулярно, ритуально даже, и уже как бы "обязательно", когда от тебя ожидают чуть ли не отчета по поводу событий личной жизни... или для школьного периода, когда можно услышать "что-то ты такой скучный", потому что в школе половина народу довольно таки скучает... но цирк ли я, чтобы развлекать, вот в чем вопрос..?  :Wink: 




> Я давно уже не путаю цель и средство. Я давно знаю, что такую психанутую как я надо лечить, а не толкать в отношения. 
> Лечение займет всю жизнь. Партнера у меня никогда не будет, потому что я в своей болезни не способна поддерживать нормальные, здоровые человеческие отношения. Вот и все.
> А лишь бы какой парень (на одну ночь и прочий бред в стиле шалавы) мне НЕ нужен!


 Есть ли смысл создавать культ вокруг нормальности?
И, таким образом себе завышать значимость цели и накручивать ее недоступность для собственного подсознания.
Нормальный человек - это обычно и обыденно. У всех проблемы, и моральные и материальные. В самой удачной семье будут какие-то выяснения бытового характера))




> Я для себя еще не открыла, что такое любовь.


 Открыть ее можно, только пережив. Модель в уме останется моделью в уме. Из какой бы самой замечательной системы модель ни была.
Но пережить ее можно и без брака, вот в чем дело... Это упоминание к всяким психотехникам достижения целей. я с 18 лет пробовала разными способами добиться исполнения желаний. Моя любимая тема)) Поэтому опыт проб и ошибок заставляет обращать внимание на эти детали. Ибо, не учел до того, потом поздно переделывать.




> Мне бы хотелось, чтобы меня не бросали из-за обострения моей болезни... Но, наверно, надо учиться сначала самой себя не бросать в трудные минуты (почти все время), искать выход, творчески подходить к лимонам, которыми бомбардирует нас жизнь.


 нужен преданный, верный человек, которому можно доверять.
Еще, чисто технически, иногда стоит рассмотреть свое отношение к тому, готов ли ты за кем-то ухаживать. и не *считаешь* ли ты заботу о ком-то чем-то негативным.
А то, как одна гражданка высказывалась о старушках: "еще чего, дышать этим воздухом, пропитанным..." или "у меня не столько времени, чтобы тратить на престарелых", а потом через два часа в тот же день, философски так: "вот состарюсь я, и никому нужна не буду")) очень резонное замечание))

Кстати, о старости. значительно страшней любой социофобии, если задуматься. и лечению не поддается...

----------


## Простоя

> и не считаешь ли ты заботу о ком-то чем-то негативным.


 Нет. Наоборот, забота о других - одно из необходимых для здоровья качеств. Сама че-то пытаюсь в этой теме сделать. 
Вот получила сертификат первой мед. помощи, хочу теперь волонтером устроиться кое-куда. 
Только когда у меня случается истощение нервное - я вообще недееспособна.  Поэтому боюсь, что не смогу быть приятным обществом для другого человека. И он будет прав, что уйдет. Я инвалид.

Случается такое часто, от обычного ритма жизни. Не могу держать стресс. Вообще. Крышу сносит.

----------


## Простоя

> Мазохизм какой-то. зачем ты общаешься с теми на фоне которых меркнешь ?


 Да, себя лучше уважать. Иначе подсознание потом отомстит неврозом. Или чем покрепче (АаАаа, психоз!  :Smile:  . или психосоматика.

----------


## qwe

> Только когда у меня случается истощение нервное - я вообще недееспособна.  
> Случается такое часто, от обычного ритма жизни. Не могу держать стресс. Вообще. Крышу сносит.


 Тут годятся все способы пополнения сил и энергии: впечатления, природа, прогулки, приятные занятия, книги, йога, спорт, массаж, ванны... ... и еще 1000. Потому что энергия тратится на переживания. ее нужно как-то восполнять. но они последствия а не болезнь. Сама болезнь - неверные установки, по которым организм согласился работать.




> Поэтому боюсь, что не смогу быть приятным обществом для другого человека. И он будет прав, что уйдет. Я инвалид.


 по какой причине уйдет? стоит докопаться до сущности максимально предметно. чтобы это не было привычным ярлыком или стереотипом, под которым еще неизвестно что

----------


## qwe

> Да, себя лучше уважать. Иначе подсознание потом отомстит неврозом. Или чем покрепче (АаАаа, психоз!  . или психосоматика.


 вот, еще камень предкновения, бояться меркнуть на фоне кого-то...
чтобы прийти к цели, нужно перестать соревноваться с кем-то внешним. Разве что с собой вчерашним)

у меня пол жизни была подруга, которая была ярче меня ну, раз в 15)) итд, но
нам нравились принципиально разные мужчины. И в этом все дело. Если присмотреться хорошо, никто никому не мешает. если не хвататься не за свое, по тем или иным причинам

----------


## Простоя

> способы пополнения сил и энергии: впечатления, природа, прогулки, приятные занятия, книги, йога, спорт, массаж, ванны... ... и еще 1000. Потому что энергия тратится на переживания. ее нужно как-то восполнять.


 Вижу, что ты в теме ) Все так. И способы такие важно иметь всегда на готове, когда обострение начинается. Только у меня сроки горят в универе и по другим проектам. Я работы не сдала, меня кое-откуда погнали.  что-то еще не учла, не смогла, не справилась, перенапряглась. Страх начал просто с ума сводить. А сроки есть сроки. Времени не было силы набраться. 




> по какой причине уйдет? стоит докопаться до сущности максимально предметно. чтобы это не было привычным ярлыком или стереотипом, под которым еще неизвестно что


 Я до конца не знаю, что нужно мужчинам. Что нужно будет моему конкретно. Знаю, что любовь, забота, нежность. Но я когда в "астрале", я вообще не человек. О регулярном сексе можно забыть со мной. Еда тоже не всегда на столе бывает. Уборка - как повезет (тут дай бог, чтобы сил хватило самой помыться, собраться). Бывают, конечно, времена, когда все стабильно. Но чаще - все как в дурдоме у меня. 

Сейчас стараюсь использовать уборку как стредство от стресса. Вроде получается чуть-чуть. Учусь жить нормально. Но это медленно все идет. 

А еще я на улице себя странно веду. Со мной по кафе-ресторанам не походишь - я социофобка.

----------


## qwe

> Вижу, что ты в теме )


 что есть, того не отнять. для меня эта тема очень актуальна)




> Я до конца не знаю, что нужно мужчинам. Что нужно будет моему конкретно.


 разным мужчинам *хочется* разного, базовые потребности, тоже разные, вкусы разные, интересы разные, и для развития им тоже нужно разное.
что будет нужно конкретно твоему, можно узнать только у него  :Wink:  тут заранее почти ничего не ясно. 
Поэтому у Ковалева очень хорошее видео про то, как выйти замуж и учесть нюансы по возможности. А в жизни помогает внимательность к человеку, и брать время на то, чтобы его изучить и понять.




> Но я когда в "астрале", я вообще не человек. О регулярном сексе можно забыть со мной. Еда тоже не всегда на столе бывает. Уборка - как повезет


 Когда встречаешь, того человека, то первое - это радость, от того, что он есть. Это дает сильный импульс к жизни. Вообще, адекватная личная жизнь действительно повышает качество жизни, дает силы. потому она и притягательна. Границы расширяются внутренние и вообще)) про некоторые недомогания забываешь мгновенно.

Дальше я боюсь задеть чьи-то вкусы)
но: собираюсь ли я иметь спутника жизни, которого рада видеть или собираюсь в горничные гостиничного хозяйства или др. услуги? Потому что любящий мужчина и постирает, и приготовит, и принесет, и будет при этом удовлетворение чувствовать.

Нет смысла готовиться болеть всю жизнь... Если лампочка перегорела, ее просто нужно заменить. Если впасть в транс и убеждать себя, что лампочки будут перегорать всю жизнь (а это правда. просто в паузах между перегораниями они нам светят), это безнадежное проклятие, и выхода нет, то выхода нет)

И, почему-то смещаешь все время центр тяжести на других - он должен быть на себе...

Кстати, я вот, восхищаюсь Яной Франк. многие знают, наверное. из чего она вылезла. Это посложнее будет. И сейчас в блоге, в частности, дает советы, иногда просто замечательные: http://miumau.livejournal.com/tag/%D...B2%D0%B5%D1%82 (тег вопро-ответ)

----------


## _lamer

> Я всегда ценил в себе то, что готов быть верным. Но, похоже, женщин больше интересуют безумства...


   Как же вы умеете любой недостаток обрисовать так, что он звучит как достоинство. Ты верный как пёс или точнее - прилипчивый как банный лист - схватишь за юбку, потом силком не оттащишь. Конечно, любая испугается, вешать на себя такое ярмо.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я до конца не знаю, что нужно мужчинам. Что нужно будет моему конкретно. Знаю, что любовь, забота, нежность. Но я когда в "астрале", я вообще не человек. О регулярном сексе можно забыть со мной. Еда тоже не всегда на столе бывает. Уборка - как повезет (тут дай бог, чтобы сил хватило самой помыться, собраться). Бывают, конечно, времена, когда все стабильно. Но чаще - все как в дурдоме у меня. 
> 
> Сейчас стараюсь использовать уборку как стредство от стресса. Вроде получается чуть-чуть. Учусь жить нормально. Но это медленно все идет. 
> 
> А еще я на улице себя странно веду. Со мной по кафе-ресторанам не походишь - я социофобка.


  Ничего страшного не вижу. Секс вообще большенству женщин не нужен, и есть куча мужчин которым он тоже не особо важен. Знаю таких лично которым больше раза в месяц не надо. 
Для уборки важно иметь свою личную территорию. Из своего опыта могу сказать что дома у меня всегда (или почти всегда) беспорядок, и он совершенно не напрягает. Пока не накопиться, или кто-то не начнет причетать - ничего делать не буду. Обратная сторона этого момента - гараж, в котором беспорядок меня раздражает, а порядок наоборот успокаивает, придает какой-то свободы, радости. Бесят бумажки, бутылки, провода, и где-то раз за 3-4 посещения я делаю серьезную уборку,с метелкой, тряпочкой, пакетами, и т.д.
Нужно иметь что-то именно свое, тогда и ответственность за содержание будет совершенно иной. 

а насчет ресторанов и разных публичных мест - дак это просто женщина-мечта )) Теболее что все любители "погулять" - давно при паре. Тут твоя фобия только на пользу.

----------


## Простоя

> И, почему-то смещаешь все время центр тяжести на других - он должен быть на себе...


 Вот-вот. Поэтому я уже и не мечтаю, а просто тяну лямочку существования, пока остались силы. А там посмотрим. Главное делать максимум на что способна сейчас.

И ведь я до последнего не верила, что не могу жить как здоровые люди. Нагружала себя, пробовала то и это...Забавно.




> Тут твоя фобия только на пользу.


 Видимо, хотел утешить. Что ж, спасибо. Может и для меня найдется место в мире. 
Приходится принимать, то что есть, учиться создавать счастье внутри себя. Может и место свое найду в мире.

----------


## Игорёк

Никак нет. Часто слышал от знакомых "надо свою вывести", это значит что надо сходить в кино, театр, в кафе, по магазинам (по женским делам), или просто погулять. Вообщем как некая неприятная обязанность, которая раздражает большенство мужчин.

----------


## Простоя

> "надо свою вывести"


 А зачем им нужны такие отношения???
Я, наверно, никогда не пойму логику человеческих связей. 
Зачем заводить женщину, если общение с ней в тягость.

----------


## Игорёк

Потому что идеальные отношения бывают только в кино. Если игнорировать желания партнера и не уступать - ничего не получится. 
Переосмыслить это можно таким способом - научиться получать удовольствие от того что ты радуешь любимого. и если это чувство взаимное + немного терпения, то есть шанс что что-то может получиться.

----------


## Yrok25

> Очередной говновброс, классика. Гены. Гена из соседнего подъезда (муж в Тверь, жена в дверь). 
> 
>   Что за тупость. Я много видел разных людей. Родители уродов, фобов, суицидников точно такие же как и родители обычного быдла, пробивного молодняка. Дело именно в тех, кто рождается. Им не хватает животного начала, грубой земной энергии. Сами ломайте мозг почему и для чего это надо. Суть в том, что в одной и той же нашей быдло-среде одни дети нечувствительны ко всяческой хрени, а другие изначально почему-то рождаются очень чувствительными и этой чувствительностью навлекают на себя туеву хучу бед, потому что на их слабость реагируют инстинктивно. Обычных детей или так не гнобят как фобов, или гнобят раз в 10 хуже и при этом тот, кого били, мутузили и гоняли всё детство, вырастают нефобами, потому что у них грубая организация психики. Кончайте бред городить теоретический.


 ко ко ко петушок

----------

